# How to make a Heart shaped Apron?



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

DH is head of Men's Ministries and I am head of Women's Ministries at our church. We will be doing a Valentines Banquet for the church and DH came up with an Idea of me making heart shaped bibs for all attending that would work for an apron later. I am trying to think of a way to attach the ties. Anyone got an idea? Anyone ever made a heart shaped apron? DH likes to do things a little differently that will get a good laugh.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've read this twice and I think you're wanting a bibbed apron that the top (at least) is a heart. Then you're wondering about the ties.
I'm not sure I can make that work out in my head. But here is what I think each time I read your post...

I'd make a heart shaped bib with neck tying straps coming from the top of each top bump of the heart. Then down to where the narrow end of the heart is, I'd make three or four button holes. Then I'd make a matching 1/2 apron with the waistband and ties, maybe a heart pocket and a ruffle around the edges. On the center part of the waistband, I'd put 3 or 4 buttons that correspond to the heart top part. Matching or co-ordinating buttons would be nice. The lower point of the heart would hang over the waistband some, and would be a design feature.

That's just what I see when i read your post.

Angie


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

That sounds great, Angie. I can see this put together. The idea was bib only with ties that could be used as an apron, but I think I like your idea better. Now, if I can figure out a way to make 20 or so of those before Feb 14th, I will be in business. Thanks so much! 

Vicki


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You are welcome,

I bet some cute valentines fabric, or just plain red or white broadcloth with the other color for ruffles and buttons and small pocket/s would be really nice.

Angie


----------

